# Spine protruding.



## Saturn (Jan 25, 2020)

I've recently notice Xander's spine is protruding when he curls up, squats to potty, sits, and he arched his back during play.

He eats normally, drinks normally, and very active in walks and play. Nothing in his behavior has changed or displays signs of discomfort. The only thing I do notice more of is shivering when he's sleeping next to me at night.

I've only had him for a year. He'll supposedly be 2 this June. And I took him to a weigh station at dog wash and he's still at 35 lbs which he was 30 when I took him in for updates shots last June. And the vet didn't say anything about his weight or health wise then, so I assume 30 lbs was healthy.

The rescue says he's mixed with pit. I'm not familiar with the breed so I can't say for sure if he's something else.

So I will take him in this Friday but wanted opinions to see if this is could be normal. It could loss of muscle mass but I don't know.



http://imgur.com/ynnh4bJ




http://imgur.com/Cczor5Y




http://imgur.com/hsnZsER




http://imgur.com/ntnsOrc




http://imgur.com/ynnh4bJ


----------



## FluffyLove (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks like he has a mostly pit head, handsome boy. Also a slighter built breed thrown in, like whippet. He does look a good weight, but no defined muscle, which is why his spine protrudes more. He may be built more like that than a bully who can build muscle to create a "trench" along their back. You could increase protein if you're worried about it. I've found that none of the vets my animals have been to will say too much about food or weight since so many pet owners are oversensitive about that stuff. My boy has an x-back harness/mushing harness to build his legs and back. A few pounds wouldn't hurt, but he doesn't look terribly underfed or anything.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Xander looks just fine to me. Of course if it is a concern you should ask the vet next time you are there. 

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's a healthy weight for a bull breed mix. As long as his hip bones aren't protruding he's fine. Some dogs stay leaner then others. When he hits about 18 months you can start walking him and using a flirt pole to put some muscle on him. He'll look more fit and less lean then.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

The dog looks good in every picture you posted from what I see for a pet as I assume that's all it is, a companion.

I would need a few questions answered as far as wanting to build muscle on the dog though.

1. What are you feeding?

2. How much and how many times a day?

"Quality" Fuel is absolutely vital for getting a dog in shape.

3. What things do you do the promote muscle development in the dog?

4. What kind of exercising does the dog get?

5. How long and how many times a day?

Conditioning is an art, with a lot of science thrown in as well. Just like a person who wanted to look good and get in shape, they too have to work hard and eat good for it regularly.

I will also add though, 1 more very important factor.

The dogs genetics are going to be the largest factor in what the dog can and can't be.

Honeslty, the dog looks in better shape than a lot of folks lard asses I see day to day. Looks lean and trim as he should. Most peoples idea of a healthy weight is heavier than it actually is. Genetics influences structure the most though.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Good post and great pics AGK. Thanks for sharing. What a looker!


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

First picture is my Harley Quinn on her last day of an 8 week keep. The 2nd is her Sire, My Geachison (R.I.P) and how he looked naturally. No work done on him prior to that photo. Was just showing to show how genetics is the larger factor when talking about a dogs structure and muscle development. Exercising and feeding good feed goes a very long way in shaping a dog but genetics will dictate what a dog can or can't be structurally speaking.


----------



## 2DogTrix (May 27, 2016)

My dog naturally has the same sort of protrusion. He is a healthy, active boy. We have a PT vet for knee issues and his spine protusion does get a little less obvious when we are working hard with them due to stronger core muscles keeping everything aligned a bit better, but he still has the protruding spine.


----------

